# my car is gonna give me a heat stroke



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

hello everyone,

i have a 88 nissan 300zx non turbo 2+2, this is my first summer with my new z.now i dont know if this is a common problem with these things but it seems like the heater on this car is always on. i mean i could be driving 90 mph down the jersey turnpike with the t tops off in 70 degree weather and im still breaking sweats. no i've never diagnosed orhad to repair any hetating problems on any car, so before i start ripping the dash apart guessing for problems i will hope that someone else ha had the same problem and has some suggestions. im having a hard enough time keeping the engine cool i really dont want to have to spend too much tome on the heater too. 

thanx in advanced

p.s the car has digital controls for the a/c and heater, and when i do turn the heater on it only blows through the defrost vents.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ur doing 90 and prolly have a vacum leak, hence the heat

try driving slowly with less throttle

and yes the heater blows though the defrost vents thats how its set up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ur doing 90 and prolly have a vacum leak, hence the heat
> 
> try driving slowly with less throttle
> 
> and yes the heater blows though the defrost vents thats how its set up




No no no......


You've got a vaccume leak... That is true.. But won't be fixed by driving slower.. The heater is set up to default to the defrost and always be on a bit for some reason... Check the vaccume lines running to and from the heater. One is likely broken.


----------



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

hey thanks for both of your replies. so a vacuum leak, that makes sense because there are a few vacuum lines disconnected under the hood. now you say there could be a vacuum leak a the heater, (this may sound like a dumb question but once again i have minimal experience with heating systems.) do i look for vacuum lines at the heater core????? or underneath the dash by the ducts. do either of you guys know where i could find some vacuum diagrams they could be a lot of help getting these loose vacuum lines in their correct space.
once again thanx 4 ur replies


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you have the digital climate controls I'll take a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

that would be great i would greatly apreciate it 

thanx


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the hot water control defaults to the open position, so you don't completely freeze your butt off in the winter if the climate control goes out. It's right next to the firewall on the passenger side, kinda looks like the vacuum advance on an old distributor. Mine was silver in color. Make sure it has a vacuum line still hooked to it, or that the line is not cracked or broken further way from it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe i know all about dealing with vacleak....after i move i'm devoting a weekend to removing the entire dash board to fix one


----------



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I think the hot water control defaults to the open position, so you don't completely freeze your butt off in the winter if the climate control goes out. It's right next to the firewall on the passenger side, kinda looks like the vacuum advance on an old distributor. Mine was silver in color. Make sure it has a vacuum line still hooked to it, or that the line is not cracked or broken further way from it.








thanx for your reponse, im gonna dig into the dsh first thing in the morning ill let you know how i make out
thanx again


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fd25t6 said:


> thanx for your reponse, im gonna dig into the dsh first thing in the morning ill let you know how i make out
> thanx again


Sorry, I should have made my post more clear. It's on the engine side of the firewall. Just to the left of the intake manifold, on the passenger side.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, it's a weird little bitty line coming out of the firewall.


----------



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

hey thanx for all the help. i had a coupe of loose vacuum line under the hood and one of those lines went to that valve and took care of the problem.

thanx again for the help


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

Vacuum Lines

Vacuum line Diagrams ... for ZX 31


----------

